# Deer heart



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Any one ever cook it up and eat deer heart?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I heard it is delicious. ErieAngler might be able to weigh in on this.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a buddy who loves it and the liver with onions.... Not me though I will pass but I have never tried it myself


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I've ate several times "years" ago. It was pretty good. Bread it in flour and cook it in oil, or fry it butter. I'm sure there are a lot of recipes out there for it better that the way I've had it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive tried both the liver and the heart breaded in seasoned flour and fried in butter. i now leave the liver and heart in the wood for for the racoons.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

My Father-in-law boils the heart it & puts it in a jar of pickle juice. It is really good.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It tastes a lot like liver to me. I don't mind it, but not my favorite.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

my dad had a old buddy that was raised down state wva,he would come over after we got our deer an he would come an take out the tounge an brains said there were great  not 4 me my bother!!!lol we save him the heart an liver 2,him an my dad would have liver we he came over.he pickled the heart an he would cold pack his deer when he got one.
twister

had inter loins 4 you guys the other night
rip larry an my father james


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Every deer I kill, I take the heart and liver directly to my mom's...she makes heart and liver in gravy and palenta that is to die for. Some eat the back straps first....I eat the heart and liver! My fav....Yum!!

Again....preperation is the key...the heart and liver need to be cleaned thouroughly of any blood and clots, then I soak overnight in milk....comes out tender and not gamey....everytime.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

get yourself some premixed "pickling spice" like you'd use to make pickled eggs. Simmer the tongue and heart in a pot of water with the spices till tender. Discard water and spices. Let cool. Slice about 1/4 inch thick. In a bowl, mix about a 50/50 water and vinegar mix (adjust according to how sour you like it) Add sugar to taste. Put in more pickling spices and let sit a couple of days before eating. Get some crackers and have at it! Good Eats! The tongue skins easily after cooking while still warm


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Friend of my son said to slice and cook it on an open fire grating with some basic spices. Claims it eats better than the straps, but I never tried it.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

clean the heart well and slice about a 1/4-1/2" thick and put in an egg wash then dip in crushed italian bread crumbs and fry in a good olive oil till a crust developes.you can do the same with the liver but,soak in whole milk about 2 hrs before starting to season and cook.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

I cut in small chunks and add more deer chunks and make a deer stew out of it,I cook it in a pressure cooker,comes out tender and delicious!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I love eating deer heart , but have only had a handful of times . I would always clean all the crap off and out of it . Cut it in half , then boil for half hour forty five minutes and finish up cutting it into small strips for a skillet with butter, onion , and garlic ! It's making me hungry for it just typing about it !!!


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

cut heart in strips ,wrap with bacon ,grill till bacon is done


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

An old friend of mine who has been dead for many years had some indian blood in him. His favorite book was The Frontiersman. He would tell me stories from the book while downing quarts of warm PBR. The one I remember most was how indians would kill a deer and cut the heart out immeadiately and eat it raw right where it fell. This guy took such indian rituals very seriously and did it every time. Nicest fellow in the world, but had no problem turning into a savage when the time was right. When his old dog needed to be put down he smashed it's head in with a rock, just like the indians did to a loved one that was old and suffering. Glad I knew him.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I ended up with 6 venison hearts during the first 5 days of gun season.
I am pickling them as I type this.

Pressure canner.... The only way to go!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you smash your dogs head in with a rock before you put them in the pressure canner?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Poohflinger said:


> Did you smash your dogs head in with a rock before you put them in the pressure canner?


I don't have a dog,... and I couldn't catch the cat.


----------

